
Unsupervised Feature Learning and Deep Learning: A Detailed Tutorial (2013) - Jasamba
http://ufldl.stanford.edu/wiki/index.php/UFLDL_Tutorial
======
jcr
This is a great resource, and I'm sure it may have improved in the three years
since I last looked at it. There was also a HN submission from back then that
has some interesting discussion:

(167 points, 1018 days ago, 16 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5769646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5769646)

~~~
Jasamba
Aah yes, I was wondering why such a good resource hasn't come to anyone's
attention over here yet. Thanks for the link!

------
dlo
I believe this is the updated version.

[http://deeplearning.stanford.edu/tutorial/](http://deeplearning.stanford.edu/tutorial/)

